# Get ready, Cook County, Illinois...



## Grenadier (Dec 18, 2007)

Sheesh, and I thought that Chicago was bad enough already...

More gun grabbing on the way, compliments of Billy Beavers.


No laser sights allowed:



> a) The owner of record of any motor vehicle that contains an unregistered firearm, a firearm that is not broken down in a nonfunctioning state, or a laser sight accessory shall be liable to the county for an administrative penalty of $1,000.00 plus any towing and storage fees applicable under Section 58-164 of the Code. Any such vehicle shall be subject to seizure and impoundment pursuant to this section.


 


> No person shall sell, offer, or display for sale, give, lend, transfer ownership of, acquire or possess any laser sight accessory in the County provided, that this section shall not apply to any members of the armed forces of the United States, or the organized militia of this or any other state, and peace officers as defined in this Code to the extent that any such person is otherwise authorized to acquire or possess a laser sight accessory and is acting within the scope of his or her duties.


 
Oh, but of course, you can turn in your laser sight!



> Within 14 days of the effective date of this Ordinance, a person within the County may voluntarily and peaceably deliver and abandon to the Sheriff or any chief of police of any municipal police department any laser sight accessory prior to any arrest and prosecution of such person on a charge of violating any provision of this Division with respect to the laser sight accessory voluntarily delivered.


 


Then you have more garbage, compliments of Larry Suffredin:

http://www.isra.org/cook_county/12042007-suffredin-290839.html

(c) Gun shows shall not be permitted in Cook County.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 22, 2007)

dumb****s 

gotta love the elitist crap..."yeah the military and LE can have them but the peasants can't"


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 22, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> dumb****s
> 
> gotta love the elitist crap..."yeah the military and LE can have them but the peasants can't"



Yup... this definitaly is not what our military is fighting for and our police are trying to protect, as most cops and soldiers would agree...


----------



## searcher (Dec 22, 2007)

Have these people not read the second ammendment?

You know the old addage says, "Fear the government that fears your guns."

:BSmeter: on this law.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 22, 2007)

searcher said:


> Have these people not read the second ammendment?
> 
> You know the old addage says, "Fear the government that fears your guns."


 
The Constitution is [supposed to be] the governing document in the U.S.A. ...Of which I'm pretty much convinced that Chicago, California, Mass., NY, and D.C. are no longer a part.

(I'm only half joking )


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 25, 2007)

It would be funny if it wasn't so true.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 1, 2008)

Mayor Daley is so corrupt and does so many crazy-illegal things with the support of his Puppet Governer Rod Blajogovic (dont ask me how to spell Blago's name) that he NEEDS the people around him disarmed.


----------



## chinto (Jan 2, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> dumb****s
> 
> gotta love the elitist crap..."yeah the military and LE can have them but the peasants can't"




hay didnt read your history??!?!  after all cant let the peasants have the same weapons as the none peasants!! that would mean FREEDOM for all...  that is what the Swiss in 1292 and Thomas Jefferson wanted in 1776 and again in 1789 for the citizens of the United States of America.. armed as well as the govenment to protect their freedom from all comers!!... so of course that is what they want to stop!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 3, 2008)

chinto said:


> hay didnt read your history??!?! after all cant let the peasants have the same weapons as the none peasants!! that would mean FREEDOM for all... that is what the Swiss in 1292 and Thomas Jefferson wanted in 1776 and again in 1789 for the citizens of the United States of America.. armed as well as the govenment to protect their freedom from all comers!!... so of course that is what they want to stop!


 
Um...what?


----------

